# Does anyone use reptile radiator?



## Jafar (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello, i tried to make a full review, i hope you find it interesting. Let me know your personal experience with radiators, if you use one!


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 29, 2017)

not really much to say they work well and i dont have to change bulbs


----------



## RickB (Oct 14, 2017)

Would this be a better cost effective option than heat panels of similar power output levels?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 15, 2017)

If you mean running cost, the same wattage will have the same cost. The cost of the panels are roughly the same (looking at pro herp and habitat panels). it would then come down to which panel is most efficient at similar wattages,what size enclosure is it going in?


----------



## RickB (Oct 15, 2017)

I will be making a new large enclosure next year for my Coastal python. 
That is when I will be using either a Heat Panel (made with Heat cord and tile or purchased) or Radiator panel for my snake.
At the moment it is still quite young - less than 12 months old and I am putting together an intermediate enclosure for now.

Size will be 1500mm (L) X 1200MM (W) X 600MM (D) - to make it easy to move castor wheels will be added on the base.


----------

